# Digging boxes.



## katnanw (Feb 18, 2012)

What are some good ideas for digging boxes? My mum says no to soil and sand so :/ I'm planning to get one for my rabbits. Should I buy one or will any old shoebox do? If possible could you show me some pictures of your digging boxes so I can have a rough idea? Thanks :B


----------



## mrbunny (Feb 19, 2012)

Big box + lots of crumbled newspaper (fill it up) = dig box without the sand/soil


----------



## katnanw (Feb 19, 2012)

Isnt newspaper supposed to be harmful O: here in Singapore the ink comes off pretty easily and my fingers turn black just rubbing against them :/


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 19, 2012)

*katnanw wrote: *


> Isnt newspaper supposed to be harmful O: here in Singapore the ink comes off pretty easily and my fingers turn black just rubbing against them :/


Could you call the newspaper to find out what type of ink they use. Vegetable or man-made. As far as I know there are no large newspaper companies in the United States that use man-made any more because vegetable is cheaper. And it does rub off easily. Plus we have EPA rules that man-made ink is not allowed and it is listed as toxic. 

K


----------



## katnanw (Feb 19, 2012)

-_- my request to find out wasn't entertained - They told me to call back tomorrow morning. Blah. Meanwhile I shall just use shredded paper ahahaha


----------



## LakeCondo (Feb 19, 2012)

I think the best kind of paper to use is the brown paper used in packing boxes. It not only has no ink, but isn't bleached like white paper is. [I'm assuming it's not dyed brown.] You can buy a roll of it at an office supply place & use it as needed.


----------



## patches2593 (Feb 25, 2012)

can you use construction paper?


----------



## LakeCondo (Feb 25, 2012)

I wouldn't unless you can find out what dye is used. It's probably first bleached & then dyed. So white paper would be better, as it's bleached but not dyed.


----------



## PapaJoe (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm setting up my first bunny condo for my new family arriving Friday. 

I got a shoe box size cardboard shipping box at Staples and filled it with ECO Bedding: made out of 100% Recycled and biodegradable paper. Also Hypoallergenic and completely dust free. Just sounded perfect for a dig box, plus being crinkled strips, looks like something bunnies would love to play in.

Now, for their playpin - I got a Training Litter box for Cats, which has the curved open top to help contain sand/soil while bunny digs. Read about this online. Also it was suggested to put a stone slab on the bottom underneath the sand to help with filing their nails. Any comments on that? And recommendations on what kind of "stone slab" and best place/kind to get?

Thanks in advance.

Joe


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 1, 2012)

*PapaJoe wrote: *


> I'm setting up my first bunny condo for my new family arriving Friday.
> 
> I got a shoe box size cardboard shipping box at Staples and filled it with ECO Bedding: made out of 100% Recycled and biodegradable paper. Also Hypoallergenic and completely dust free. Just sounded perfect for a dig box, plus being crinkled strips, looks like something bunnies would love to play in.
> 
> ...



I think they recommend slate. Flat, its coarse, it has ridges for them to dig their nails or file. I've heard this before. I know a lot of folks who have pets in PA who use this. I have a couple, but I haven't tried it yet. They have a garden out back with a run that they love to dig in. It's under construction right now, plus it's a bit cold out for buns. Regarding digging, mine dig in their litter box until it's fluffy. Inside they know not to dig. And they are fairly good at it. Once in a while they need to be correct to not dig on the rug. I put boxes out and they just jump in it. 

Let us know how the stone works out. 

K


----------



## LakeCondo (Mar 1, 2012)

Once your new rabbit arrives, you can fine tune your setup. For example shoe box size may not be big enough maximum digging enjoyment or to keep the paper inside the box.

A concrete patio stone works well.


----------

